# Trouble installing gimp



## aurora (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,

I've tried to install GIMP by using

pkg_add -r gimp

and it failed somewhere in between (most probably as a result of poor Internet connection) saying that it needed boost-1.37.0
Later, I tried installing boost using the ports, but at the 'make' stage (compiling) it went out of swap space and failed (because my machine had only 128MB of RAM) Later I upgraded to 256MB RAM and retried pkg_add -r gimp and it gave the following error:


```
...
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/boost-1.37.0.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'boost-1.37.0' conflicts with boost-python-1.37.0

pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting packages or -f to force Installation

pkg_add: pkg_add dependency of 'boost-1.37.0' failed!
```

pkg_delete gimp
pkg_delete boost
pkg_delete boost-1.37.0

all gave "no such package [package name] installed" error.

pkg_delete boost-python-1.37.0 says something like "it cannot 
be deinstalled because it's a dependency of the following: KDE, etc."

So, how should I go on with the installation of gimp?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> pkg_delete gimp
> pkg_delete boost
> pkg_delete boost-1.37.0
> 
> all gives no such package [package name] installed/


Use pkg_delete -x



> pkg_delete boost-python-1.37.0 says something like "it cannot
> be deinstalled because it's a dependency of the following: KDE, etc."


You can force a deinstall by using pkg_delete -f but be advised it may break something.


----------



## aurora (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have used the option of pkg_delete -f boost-python-1.37.0 and deleted all related to "python". I guess the problem stemmed from me desparately trying to install gimp after the network failure and I remember having used
# make under /boost directory and that must have installed the conflicting packages.

Now, it's alright and I have finally installed gimp with no trouble. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

